# 1969 Chevrolet Camaro Yenko SC Coupe 427



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there,

I though to post some pictures of my last built, a 1969 Camaro Yenko. It was a bit hard to add details to the engine due to the fact that is was so tigh in there. But I did add all I wanted so here it is:

https://plus.google.com/photos/101014169512489939839/albums/5755428632108208961

Steph


----------



## v8pwrdz28 (Feb 27, 2013)

this is my dream car and a work of art! awesome job!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks a lot. It's a very rare and expensive car if you can find one today, as you know.


----------



## v8pwrdz28 (Feb 27, 2013)

f1steph said:


> Thanks a lot. It's a very rare and expensive car if you can find one today, as you know.


yup, my 2 dream cars are the 1969 yenko camao and 1969 boss mustang 429, so you are talking around 1 million for both if you can find them for sale!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks nice! Good job on it.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful!




Doug


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys, I wish I could have a real one in my driveway..... Snif,snif...



v8pwrdz28 said:


> yup, my 2 dream cars are the 1969 yenko camao and 1969 boss mustang 429, so you are talking around 1 million for both if you can find them for sale!


Oh we have the same taste. The 69 Mustang BOSS 429 is my favorite muscle car of them all. One thing is strange, I'm a big Mustang fan and I've never built one yet. I've got the old and new BULLITT and the 350H is my inventory. It's probably one in there that will be my next car project.


----------

